# Facebook security



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

From a friend - for you Facebookers out there, take a look at your fb URL. If you see "http" or just "www" instead of "https" you DO NOT have a secure session & can be hacked. Go to Account Settings - Click Security on the left top corner - click Edit next to Secure Browsing, check box and save.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Ahh Facebook. Sell your information to corporations and don't get anything in return.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Sage advice ... I did this with my FB account months ago. 

Interesting that we are now required to "opt out" for all these things when we never "opted in" for them in the first place. Facebook keeps trying to make it harder to keep our walls secure.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Krummhorn, That's one of the major reasons I had--and still have--no interest whatsoever in becoming one of its members!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

well.... then don't sell any info on the fb, instead, just take the advantage of it, as socializing tool! you can always use nickname and opt to not tell anything.....

thanks for the infos, heavy user here.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not aware of Facebook having any of my information - other than my schools. What info are you worried about? 

On the other hand, I have long assumed that from Google nothing is hidden.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Ahh Facebook. Sell your information to corporations and don't get anything in return.


Yes but I need to know what's happening to my fb friends Yvonne and Rocky


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've always despised facebook for things like this - I just detest the way it's run. Unfortunately, all of my (idiotic!) friends at university use it as an alternative to email, and, if you're not on facebook, well screw you, you're just forgotten about. So I have to remain a member otherwise I just end up out of the loop. I only have 36 friends on the damn thing anyway... Just ARGH!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I've always despised facebook for things like this - I just detest the way it's run. Unfortunately, all of my (idiotic!) friends at university use it as an alternative to email, and, if you're not on facebook, well screw you, you're just forgotten about. So I have to remain a member otherwise I just end up out of the loop. I only have 36 friends on the damn thing anyway... Just ARGH!


It's a case of "If you can't beat them .." but I only have 22 friends and feel that's too many. My aim is not to get more than 30. I've had it for two years now but have yet to write anything on my own page but I do post photos.

Apart from getting the latest news on stray cows & big rocks, I do find it useful for opera related stuff on Community Pages: ROH, Opera Critic, Opus Arte, that sort of thing.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I only use it to stay in touch with my two kids (impossible to reach them otherwise, these days) and keep being pestered by "friends" requests. I don't ever write anything on my wall, it's just to send messages to my kids. I find FB very annoying.


----------

